# Video:  cherry smoked chicken on the weber kettle



## TheCook (Oct 30, 2008)

Thought I'd share a video I made smoking a chicken on my weber kettle.  I was really just testing out my new HD camera and video editing software.   But here it is:

Cherry Smoked BBQ Chicken on Vimeo


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 31, 2008)

TC, that looks mighty fine, indeed! Thanks for the show.
But I still like the pic under your user name best. It's so adorable!


----------



## TheCook (Oct 31, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> TC, that looks mighty fine, indeed! Thanks for the show.
> But I still like the pic under your user name best. It's so adorable!



HAHA!  Thanks.  I appreciate that!  He's  a real stud muffin let me tell ya!


----------

